# Which side of bob sykes is best



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I kno its a silly question but does one sideproduce better


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I favor the north side


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

The North side for sure.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive had more success on the North side, but i probably end up going to the North side 75 % of the time so that could be why.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tough question there........I've had equal luck on both sides to be honest. Bait, water temp, and water movement have more to do with the results in my opinion......but then again I really don't know that much!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *backwoods (2/4/2009)*Whichever side I'm fishing, it's better on the other side.


Hehehehe... I hear ya!!! Seems the same with me too!! :reallycrying


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

At the front of the push.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

The FREE side


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Specks, Black Snapper and sheephead GB side..Black drum bluefish beach side...Redfish and Mackeral either side


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I havent fished it in several years but I have tended to do better on the south side.


----------

